# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Grateful for some help!

## Emma76

Could someone please check, and help me translate these sentences into Russian? Thanks. 
I do not work at the moment. I look after my children at home.
Я не работаю в настоящее время. Я смотрю после моих детей дома. 
I am learning Russian. I speak a little. 
Я учу русского. Я говорить немногого. 
I have visited Russia. I would like to go there again.
Я посетил Россию. Я хотел был бы пойти там снова.  
спасибо!  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

Я смотрю за своими детьми дома.
Я учу русский. (accusative). Я говорю немного.
Я побывала в России. (посетила is possible too, but will be perceived like "just visited")
Я хотела бы снова туда поехать. (to go = ехать-ездить,  if you are carried by vehicle, which is most likely in case of such long journey)
(Also, the usage of "хотел(-а) бы" is demonstrated here Осенний марафон. Цитаты и фразы из фильма. КиноЦитатник - kQuote.ru
)

----------


## Emma76

> Я смотрю за своими детьми дома.
> Я учу русский. (accusative). Я говорю немного.
> Я побывала в России. (посетила is possible too, but will be perceived like "just visited")
> Я хотела бы снова туда поехать. (to go = ехать-ездить,  if you are carried by vehicle, which is most likely in case of such long journey)
> (Also, the usage of "хотел(-а) бы" is demonstrated here Осенний марафон. Цитаты и фразы из фильма. КиноЦитатник - kQuote.ru
> )

 Thank you very much!  ::

----------

